# problème sur le bootcamp



## Varlord (2 Octobre 2016)

bon voila j'ai voulu changer mon mac de safari a windows (pour certaine raison) donc j'ouvre bootcamp (tout va bien jusque la) il me dise de sauvegarder les fichiers, je le fait (la aussi tout va bien) je commence l'instalation j'attends 1h20-1h30 et arrivé a la "partition" ou "fragmentation" ( y'a écrit sa comme sa) la mon ordi ce met a freeze et l'écran devient tout noir et y'a écrit que pour relancer l'ordi il fallait cliquer sur une touche se que je fais SAUF que la du coup le téléchargement c'est interrompu et je suis toujours pas sur windows donc je reclique sur bootcamp et la ils me disent que j'ai pas assez de  Go alors que mon disque dur avait 73,4 Go de libre et qu'il me demande "seulement" 50 Go et la je vais sur utilitaire de disque et ils que la capacité de mon disque dur est de 57 Go maximum alors qu'avant il était a 127 ou 137 de Go maximum


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Varlord
*
L'«Assistant BootCamp» a dû planter et tu dois actuellement avoir sur ton disque une grande quantité d'espace libre (série de blocs non gérés dans une partition) - un cas classique.

Je t'invite à aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > lance le «Terminal > dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre > saisis l'une après l'autre les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
 qui vont te retourner le tableau des partitions de ton disque + celui d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* si tu as un format *CoreStorage* sur la partition de ton OS.

=> peux-tu faire un *copier-coller* de ce ou ces tableau(x) ici (reste en mode texte --> pas de photo d'écran) ? Il sera aisé, d'après ces informations, de te passer la ou les commande(s) permettant de récupérer l'espace libre à la partition de l'OS. Après ce "remembrement" logique > il ne te restera plus... qu'à récidiver avec l'«Assistant BootCamp»


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

et bien voila le 1er tableau 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            57.3 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +57.0 GB    disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                8986A35B-FC6D-49CA-B84A-7FF9DDC0C57A

                                Unlocked Encrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 8.1 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +13.6 MB    disk3

   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1

et voila le 2eme

|

+-- Logical Volume Group E8D84BE7-AE22-40DF-9B40-08A5DD3FCCA3

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         57348198400 B (57.3 GB)

    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 3308490D-BA75-4906-9574-D8935EDED576

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     57348198400 B (57.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 129C754A-B09F-4904-8B8B-EC6334C349A0

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 8986A35B-FC6D-49CA-B84A-7FF9DDC0C57A

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          56999936000 B (57.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            Revert Status:         Reboot required

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut *Varlord
*
Tu as effectivement une bande d'espace libre de *64 Go* environ sur ton disque interne > en-dessous de la partition *3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3*.

Fais un copier-coller de la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 8986A35B-FC6D-49CA-B84A-7FF9DDC0C57A 0b
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier).

Cette commande appelle *diskutil* > avec la spécification *CoreStorage* parce que tu as un tel format sur la partition *disk0s2* de ton OS > et le verbe spécialisé *resizeStack* (redimensionner le pile des volumes virtuels du *CoreStorage*) > sur la cible de l'*UUID* du *Volume Logique exporté* > et l'option de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte qui se comprend  ainsi : "_ne laisser aucun byte d'espace libre inutilisé en-dessous de la partition bénéficiaire_".

L'exécution de cette commande est soumise à une vérification du système de fichiers J*HFS+* porté par le *Volume Logique* : sans erreur > elle doit passer ; en cas d'erreur > elle avorte.

=> À toi de dire ce qu'il en est ; si ça a marché > poste le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

eh bien voila ce qu'il y a écrit 

diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 8986A35B-FC6D-49CA-B84A-7FF9DDC0C57A 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 8986A35B-FC6D-49CA-B84A-7FF9DDC0C57A

Started CoreStorage operation

Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair

de ce que je comprende de la derniere phrase il y a un problème n'est ce pas ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Ha ! Ha ! Message d'erreur connu (de moi du moins).

Alors il n'y a qu'une solution avérée gagnante : il faut que tu *désactives* «FileVault» pour supprimer le chiffrement de la partition de ton OS (tu peux considérer que cette désactivation est provisoire et que tu réactiveras «FileVault» ensuite) > déchiffrement qui, automatiquement, va déconstruire le *CoreStorage* (sans affecter ton OS ni tes données). Par suite : plus de *CoreStorage* > plus de taille incorrecte interne au *CoreStorage*





Va donc à : _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > *FileVault* > déverrouille le cadenas d'administration en saisissant ton mot-de-passe > presse le bouton : "_Désactiver FileVault_" > ton Mac va re-démarrer > puis tu pourras suivre la progression de l'opération de déchiffrement dans le panneau *FileVault* des _Préférences Système_. Arrange-toi pour ne pas lancer de tâche lourde dans ta session pendant ce temps > pour ne pas ralentir ni planter l'opération. Pour *57 Go* concernés > ça ne devrait pas être trop long.

Lorsque «FileVault» sera annoncé _désactivé_ > *re-démarre* ton Mac une fois de plus > et poste le résultat d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 > il y a une chance que l'espace libre de fin de disque ait été récupéré automatiquement à la partition de ton OS. Sinon > une commande de récupération simple dans le «Terminal» devrait faire l'affaire...


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

très bien il me dit que se sera bon dans 40 minute


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

bon enfait il n'y a eu que 4 mn d'attente j'ai fait ce que vius m'avez dit et voila le résultat

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            57.3 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 8.1 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +13.6 MB    disk2

   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut
Je m'immisce dans la conversation (conversion?)
dans le terminal tu tapes :
*diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b*
puis tu redonnes le retour de 
*diskutil list*


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

très bien pour la 1ere et 2eme commande

diskutil resizevolume disk0s2 0b

Resizing to full size (fit to fill)

Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

Verifying the disk

Verifying file system

Using live mode

Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking extents overflow file

Checking multi-linked files

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

Checking volume bitmap

Checking volume information

The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK

File system check exit code is 0

Resizing

Waiting for the disks to reappear

Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

Air-de-Corentin:~ Corentin$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME                 8.1 GB     disk1s1


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Comme tu le vois > une fois débarrassé de ton *CoreStorage Chiffré* qui comportait une erreur interne > la commande de re-dimensionnement standard fournie par *Jean* a permis la récupération de l'espace libre à la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD* après que le système de fichiers *JHFS+* ait passé avec succès l'examen de la vérification d'intégrité.

À toi te voir à présent si tu tiens absolument au re-chiffrement de cette partition en réactivant «FileVault». Si c'était dispensable à tes yeux > ça faciliterait la tâche de l'«Assistant BootCamp», car il ne fait pas bon ménage avec un *CoreStorage Chiffré* sur la partition de l'OS (je pense que c'est la raison du plantage qui est intervenu).


----------



## Varlord (3 Octobre 2016)

d'accord merci et du coup si je ne réactive pas FileVault il n y aura pas de probleme ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2016)

Si l'activation de «FileVault» n'est pas pour toi une nécessité incontournable > alors laisse «FileVault» désactivé.

Je ne te garantis pas que ton installation de *BOOTCAMP* va aller comme sur des roulettes > mais tu moins tu élimineras un sacré obstacle au succès de l'opération...


----------

